# Contact info please



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks,

I'm helping to compile a list of aquatic plant and freshwater aquarium clubs and am in need of a point of contact for NEAPS. If someone would please send me a PM with the info I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey Phil, we are defunct!
It was Bailin, Dennis Deitz and I (Penny)....but no club for a few years now.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah, sadly no longer active. Members were spread across an area from CT to NH, so it was tough to get consistent turnout at meetings.

Someone tried to resurrect a New England area club, and I think they had a few meetings, but I'm not sure what became of that.

Phil, if you're gathering info, I wonder if we could have a regional round-table kind of thing? Or maybe something with 3 or 4 meetings a year, so its a larger gathering.

Just some thoughts.
-Jane


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey Jane, are you a member of the AGA?


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi,

Yes Penny, I'm a member now.


Sorry, used "old" log on brought over from the Wet Thumb days for that previous post. 

Will you be going to NEC? I'd think probably. Have a GREAT time!

-Jane


----------

